# Staff for my sister....



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

My youngest sister asked me to do her a staff similar to one of Gandalf's. So I gave it a shot....


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Excellent! I've been looking for something like that! You have done a wonderful job --- are you going to embed a crystal?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Rad, yes.... I have the crystal, but my sister has the staff....about a hundred miles away from me. Did you notice the rune?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MoroCreek said:


> Rad, yes.... I have the crystal, but my sister has the staff....about a hundred miles away from me. Did you notice the rune?


Yes -- I did notice the rune -- way too cool! Did it take you long to find the right sapling?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Rad, I actually got lucky, it was probably about the 3rd or 4th sapling I began uncovering the root system of. I really ought to do more staffs using the roots. They have a lot of character. Here's another one I did at a doctors request.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! I have dug up a lot of root stock for Shellalaigh construction -- the root make for a sturdy stick, but I haven't found any like your sisters stick yet -- what kind of wood was it (tree)?


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

I think both of these are what we call Ironwood here in south Arkansas. I think it is actually American Hornbeam.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes -- we have that around here too -- I'll have to do more digging soon! Thanks!


----------

